# Dr. Najeeb vs Xoom Academy. Which one is better?



## wasimkg (5 mo ago)

Dr. Najeeb vs Xoom Academy. Which one is better?


----------



## Ahmedwattoo (5 mo ago)

wasimkg said:


> Dr. Najeeb vs Xoom Academy. Which one is better?


Dr. Najeeb teaches all subjects himself. Some of his videos are good but I found most of his videos very lengthy and boring. Xoom Academy videos are to the point, well explained and easy to revise before going to exams. Dr Najeeb is cheaper but don’t rely your exams on his video lectures. Get something which can guarantee you high level of teaching, Xoom Academy is one of those platforms so definitely give it a shot.


----------

